# 3 month old puppy with droopy eyes.



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, the photos did not post, so could you please try again? Thanks, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

The photo is not loading for me either, but it is likely that it is just a puppy thing. 

My pup is just 3-months as well and his eyes, especially the lower eyelids, are a bit droopy and red. I went to my vet and she said that it's just that the lymph nodes are under the eyes, and they are just reacting to the rest of the world so they are a bit more active. She said there is nothing to worry about. But I will check back again when the picture is loaded!

Here is an attached image of my pups eyes.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had that problem in one eye of my current bitch. It did tighten up as she aged, and was gone by 12 months. But sometimes when she's tired it will droop a little. I have a friend with a show bitch that has both eyes are droopy. They never tightened. Even so her girl has a GCh, so the judges must not care. Personally it looks uncomfortable, and I would prefer a dog without droopy eyes.

I would go see a ophthalmologist and get an opinion. General practice vets really don't seem to know much about eyes. I would also speak to the breeder to see what's going on. Did you see the dam of the litter? Did she have any droopy eye situation?


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

From what I've heard, there is a chance your puppy will grow into it. But in my case, my puppy is 10 months old and if anything it got worse. He has recurring eye irritations, and for now I just make sure to flush his eyes out with eye wash every time he comes back from playing outside. Since he has had really bad eye irritations several times now, our vet has recommended surgery to shorten the lids. He's getting this surgery at 12 months while he is under for neuter so we can get both done at the same time. I don't mean to scare you, other cases may be able to be managed with eye washes only. This is just my own experience with it.



Alaska7133 said:


> I had that problem in one eye of my current bitch. It did tighten up as she aged, and was gone by 12 months. But sometimes when she's tired it will droop a little. I have a friend with a show bitch that has both eyes are droopy. They never tightened. Even so her girl has a GCh, so the judges must not care. Personally it looks uncomfortable, and I would prefer a dog without droopy eyes.
> 
> I would go see a ophthalmologist and get an opinion. General practice vets really don't seem to know much about eyes. I would also speak to the breeder to see what's going on. Did you see the dam of the litter? Did she have any droopy eye situation?


I'm surprised to hear a golden earned her GCh with droopy eyes. That's a shame. I always thought the purpose of earning their championships is that they meet the breed standard and are therefore "worthy" of breeding. My puppy came from a Ch X Gch breeding with all up to date clearances. I know it doesn't bring any guarantees, but I just hope it's being regulated out there in the show world. Since droopy eyes are intermittent and tense up when the dog is excited or looking upward, I can see how a judge or vet can miss it during a show or even an eye exam. I've seen several puppies come from reputable breeders lately with drooping eyelids. My boy's eye issues are so bad sometimes that they swell up and he can't keep them open. Hoping his surgery helps eliminate this! I won't even take him to the beach to play because I'm sure sand would get lodged in there. I never knew this was something to watch out for in Goldens until now. Hoping that judge was in the minority and that it will be regulated in the future.

This is my boy during a big flare up, droopy eyes do not make for a sound dog : https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbtxjtt2catf4ti/Video Feb 26, 10 12 22 AM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I definitely have nothing that bad with my bitch. I would find the best opthamologist or university with a vet school and get those eye lids fixed. I would also be on the look out for additional eye issues. I would not use a general practice vet for this surgery. The GCh I am referring to also did not have eyes anything like in the video.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh, that looks so painful for your dog! As Stacey said, it's time to go see an opthamologist - even if it's normally only half that bad, it must be really uncomfortable.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Alaska7133 said:


> I definitely have nothing that bad with my bitch. I would find the best opthamologist or university with a vet school and get those eye lids fixed. I would also be on the look out for additional eye issues. I would not use a general practice vet for this surgery. The GCh I am referring to also did not have eyes anything like in the video.


Yes, definitely. We have a terrific opthamologist who will be performing the surgery. If I trust anyone, it would be him. He treated my last senior Golden for non-healing ulcers and quickly diagnosed him at 11 years old with GRPU which regular vets never noticed -- ever since then I go straight to the specialist with any eye issues. Hope you know my comments were not directed at your bitch since it clearly tightened up with growth. The opthamologist saw him a couple months ago and treated him for follicular conjunctivitis. Will be going back soon for a recheck and to discuss surgery.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope the original poster lets us know what they are going to do with their pup's eyes.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Ooh, that looks so painful for your dog! As Stacey said, it's time to go see an opthamologist - even if it's normally only half that bad, it must be really uncomfortable.


Oh it's usually not that bad - it has only been that bad a few times. When that happens, we go to the vet and she prescribes eye drops that clears it up fast. It's usually just droopy and a little red. If he's panting (this tenses up the skin) or looking up then they can look perfectly normal. He already saw an opthamologist a few months ago when these big flare ups began. At that time he said if he keeps having issues then we can perform surgery to shorten the lids. Will go back soon to discuss surgery because it did continue.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I know that video is pretty scary - makes me so worried when it happens (only a handful of times). So I attached a couple photos of what my boy USUALLY looks like! Just droopy lids - it almost disappears if he's looking upward and/or panting (I guess the skin stretches out and is a better fit that way.) So what must be happening is dirt/allergens/debris is making its way into the pocket formed by the droopy lids and is what is causing the reactions from time to time.

For the OP, if your puppy's eyes ever look irritated I would recommend flushing them out with eye wash. and wait it out until 8-12 months to see if the puppy grows out of it.


----------



## MikeinMadison (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all
Thanks for the information. We have a 4 month old male with sporadic droopy lower lids. What's interesting to me is how variable it is. I initially thought it depended on head position -- i.e. looking up they went away, and looking forward or down, the lids bowed out -- but that is not the case. 

For those who have had lids shortened or plan to, how much does that cost?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

If you haven't already done so, please make an appointment for your puppy with a veterinary ophthalmologist for their opinion before any surgery is seriously considered.


----------



## MikeinMadison (Aug 11, 2017)

tikiandme, you incorrectly assumed I was going to search for and find an unscrupulous surgeon whom would do surgery without first making sure it's a stable anatomical characteristic, and not due to some underlying disease process. Frankly, I'm not sure given the broad range of outcomes and risks of surgery in and around the eyes that I would do it at all unless the droopy eyes hurt the dog or expose him to greater risks. 

My question was about the cost of the surgery. Anyone have an idea?
Thanks!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I "incorrectly assumed" nothing. You have no need to be defensive. A specialist could give you an educated idea of the problem, if there is a problem, and an estimate of the cost of surgery, if needed. In no terms did I suggest you were doing anything unethical. Please don't insult me.


----------



## MikeinMadison (Aug 11, 2017)

You are still answering questions I didn't ask, and yes, you did imply I was "seriously" considering surgery without first speaking with a veterinary ophthalmologist. That was the point of your post. 

The fact that I asked what it costs says nothing about the steps I will take to make the decision whether to do it, right? If you asked on a forum how much it costs for plastic surgery on crows' feet around the eyes, you wouldn't appreciate a sermon on how you need to speak to a reputable plastic surgeon or two before the cutting begins. That said, I forgive you.

Does anyone know about what it costs?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Obviously, not being American, I've no personal knowledge of the costs over there. https://www.vetary.com/dog/condition/ectropion has some info which may be helpful, though and the vet you decide to use should be able to give you an estimate for your area and your dog. They're the ones I'd be talking to.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Pilgrim123, you'll need to check with Vets/specialists in your area regarding prices. Prices for Vet services vary greatly in different areas and States. 

You may want to contact the Vet School in your State if you haven't already done so.


----------

